

The Filter Bubble Isn't Evil Unless You Are - ajkohn
http://www.blindfiveyearold.com/the-preference-bubble

======
ajkohn
My problem is that the filter bubble is increasingly used as a retort of fear,
uncertainty and doubt when discussing personalization, marketing and privacy.
It’s become a proxy to end discussions about how our personal data can, will
and should be used as technology advances. Because despite the dire warnings
about the dangers of the filter bubble, I believe there’s potentially more to
gain than to lose.

